# Will epoxy work over stained wood



## Lillyrunner (Aug 6, 2014)

I have stained a oak slab for my bar top .... Will the epoxy work over the 2 coats of stain


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Lillyrunner said:


> I have stained a oak slab for my bar top .... Will the epoxy work over the 2 coats of stain


 You will need to be more specific. What kind of stain did you use and what "epoxy" are you thinking about using over the stain?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I do it all the time but I apply a coat of Zinsser seal coat after the stain is dry and before epoxy. Let the seal coat dry, then sand and clean dust before applying epoxy.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you used two coats of a wiping stain the second coat if allowed to dry on the surface will likely cause adhesion problems with the epoxy. It's not that you are working with epoxy, that goes with any finish. What happens is the dried stain on the surface of the wood doesn't bond well enough with the wood and the finish adheres to the stain instead of the wood. It's just never a good idea to put two coats of stain on. I would wipe the wood off with lacquer thinner to be sure there is nothing on the surface. If the color isn't dark enough after wiping you can suppliment the color with a dye stain.


----------



## Lillyrunner (Aug 6, 2014)

I used an oil base stain...can I sand the surface a little to help the epoxy bond


----------



## Lillyrunner (Aug 6, 2014)

The epoxy i ordered is called kleer koat from us composites


----------



## Lillyrunner (Aug 6, 2014)

Could I just sand it down with 320 finishing sand paper ... Would the epoxy work then


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Sanding wood stain might work but will gum up on the sandpaper and likely make the color uneven. You would have better luck to wipe the stain off with lacquer thinner and let it dry. All you have to do is get what residue if any off the surface. Then any finish would bond.


----------



## Lillyrunner (Aug 6, 2014)

If I use the zinsser sealcoat.... What's the steps I need to take.... Right now my top is sanded and stained


----------

